# Drowning does not look like drowning!!!



## Fatback1

Good read. 

Its summer time, pass this link on.

It could save somebodys life.



http://mariovittone.com/2010/05/154/


----------



## mudracing101

Fatback1 said:


> Good read.
> 
> Its summer time, pass this link on.
> 
> It could save somebodys life.
> 
> 
> 
> http://mariovittone.com/2010/05/154/



Very good subject to bring up, i wont go into long details but this happened five feet from me , no sounds at all, didnt realize what was going on untill i reached out and picked the child up in less than 4 feet of water. Very scary when i look back on it. Please read and be safe.


----------



## BoKat96

Good information never thought about it in this way


----------



## Gulfin

Hmm, interesting. Good read, I certainly never knew that.


----------



## jav

This should be a sticky. As a former lifegaurd and WSI instructor, I was amazed at the times children were drowning in sight of their parents. Everyone should take the time to study these symthoms of drowing and pay close attention to their children in the water


----------



## Rob

good read - thanks for posting


----------



## FishermanSailor

Very good information.  Unfortunately, people don't give water the respect it deserves.


----------



## Jack Straw

Great post Fatback.  I urge everyone to share this with as many people as possible.


----------



## Gunnar75

*Very good post*

I also use to to be a lifeguard and WSI.  I had something similar while on duty where I jumped in to save a little girl and then the mother started yelling at me because she was embarrassed I had to jump in and save her daughter.  I pulled her out, checked her and she was fine. I told her mother she was welcome and walked off, the daughter then ran up and gave me a hug and said thank you.  I think the mom got the point.


----------



## speedcop

Great post Fatback! that should be on the front of every newspaper and magazine. As a semi-retired rescue diver I still have an unwanted vision in my mind of the first lifeless child I picked up off the bottom of the river. Haunts me to this day. To think it may have been prevented with this knowledge.


----------



## Mud Minnow

That is a great post, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter

Fatback1 said:


> Good read.
> 
> Its summer time, pass this link on.
> 
> It could save somebodys life.
> 
> 
> 
> http://mariovittone.com/2010/05/154/



Great post here Fatback1 for everyone to remember.  I am sorry to say my cousin who ran in the Turtle Crawl triathlon today just informed me someone drowned during the swim part of the triathlon today.  Just remember the family in your prays and everyone be safe.  He drowned 100 yards off the beach.

We tried fishing today and it was rough.


----------

